# VA consult codes



## msmallwood (Nov 7, 2012)

Can someone direct me to the documention that states that the VA is no longer accepting consult codes? I was told that they are following the same CMS rules for medicare but can't find that documented anywhere. Please advise.


----------



## Lera (Aug 16, 2022)

https://www.vha.cc.va.gov/system/templates/selfservice/va_ssnew/help/customer/locale/en-US/portal/554400000001036/content/554400000009013/021507-CONSULTATIONS


----------



## rachaelwilleford (Aug 19, 2022)

msmallwood said:


> Can someone direct me to the documention that states that the VA is no longer accepting consult codes? I was told that they are following the same CMS rules for medicare but can't find that documented anywhere. Please advise.





			https://www.va.gov/COMMUNITYCARE/revenue_ops/Fee_Schedule.asp


----------

